
Ask HN: I want to make all emails public internally, is there an app for this? - peterjancelis
Stripe has public emails internally. I like the philosophy, but would prefer a prebuilt solution if there is one available?
======
jcbeard
Why not just use a group chat client like RocketChat (or similar)? Does it
have to be an e-mail client? I suppose you could just use a classic group
mailing list...but then you'd have to append the mailing group to each e-mail.
There are probably lots of other solutions out there.

